# The Smallest flashlight I could make...



## George7806 (Nov 13, 2017)

This is something I've been meaning to share for a little while. I've always had an issue to put this in the right surrounding so it shows how incredibly tiny this light is. It features a Nichia 219B emitter in the front, with the ceramic base filed off, so it would have a smaller footprint. The front is protected by a 5mm mineral glass. It works with 3 SR416SW high drain silver oxide battery, which is able to provide enough current for this light to emit about 4-5 lumens for about 1 minute. It has no practical uses, I have only made it to see, what's the smallest I could make. It was all made on a manual lathe, which I'm not sure I could replicate again. The exact size is 6.6mm x 15.1mm (0.26" x 0.59") You can see more pictures under this post as well as on my Flickr HERE:


----------



## GRAY LITNIN (Nov 13, 2017)

Super sweet! I love anything made from scratch, even if its not entirely practical. This is superb creativity and engineering!! Bravo to you sir, Bravo!!!!

Great pics too!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 13, 2017)

Great Fun! Thanks for showing us. Love the photos.


----------



## ven (Nov 13, 2017)

Amazing.................truly amazing!


----------



## Bronc6901 (Nov 13, 2017)

That’s so cool!!


----------



## U2v5 (Nov 13, 2017)

Outstanding!

[emoji106]🏻[emoji106]🏻[emoji106]🏻[emoji41]


----------



## egginator1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Fantastic!! Makes the tiny Nucleus look huge! Way to go. I’ll take it!! ...I know wishful thinking, but I would love to add one to my collection. More as a tribute to what can be done!


----------



## George7806 (Nov 13, 2017)

GRAY LITNIN said:


> Super sweet! I love anything made from scratch, even if its not entirely practical. This is superb creativity and engineering!! Bravo to you sir, Bravo!!!!
> 
> Thank you, your kind words are truly appreciated
> 
> ...


----------



## George7806 (Nov 13, 2017)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Great Fun! Thanks for showing us. Love the photos.



Thank you, I spend quite a bit of time on the photos, I think it's crucial showing off your work the right way...


----------



## George7806 (Nov 13, 2017)

ven said:


> Amazing.................truly amazing!



Thank you Ven, there will be other really cool concepts done in the near future!


----------



## George7806 (Nov 13, 2017)

Bronc6901 said:


> That’s so cool!!



Thank you!


----------



## George7806 (Nov 13, 2017)

U2v5 said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji41]



Thanks!
:twothumbs


----------



## George7806 (Nov 13, 2017)

egginator1 said:


> Fantastic!! Makes the tiny Nucleus look huge! Way to go. I’ll take it!! ...I know wishful thinking, but I would love to add one to my collection. More as a tribute to what can be done!



Thank you Mike, your input and kind words are always appreciated! I have no plans to make any more, but if I ever go crazy, and decide to make a very limited run, I'll be sure to let you know

l


----------



## Ken_McE (Nov 13, 2017)

Spot or flood?


----------



## phosphor22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Love this super tiny one George! is cute a word for a flashlight?! Now it is. And I though the Nucleus was small


----------



## ScapegoatUmi (Nov 13, 2017)

George7806 said:


> This is something I've been meaning to share for a little while. I've always had an issue to put this in the right surrounding so it shows how incredibly tiny this light is. It features a Nichia 219B emitter in the front, with the ceramic base filed off, so it would have a smaller footprint. The front is protected by a 5mm mineral glass. It works with 3 SR416SW high drain silver oxide battery, which is able to provide enough current for this light to emit about 4-5 lumens for about 1 minute. It has no practical uses, I have only made it to see, what's the smallest I could make. It was all made on a manual lathe, which I'm not sure I could replicate again. The exact size is 6.6mm x 15.1mm (0.26" x 0.59") You can see more pictures under this post as well as on my Flickr HERE:



As I have come to expect, brilliant as any post from you, Sir George. Your meticulous attention to detail is always on point. Ill bet that even in those few minutes of run time, you get the most satisfying OOooo’os and Aaahhhhh’s. It must be something when you tell any spectator that you made it. Congrats.

You sir, are truly a master craftsman. :hatsoff


----------



## Zandar (Nov 14, 2017)

There's just no stopping your creativity. Just one problem, I can't decide which museum this light should go to. Either the flashlight pavilion at the world famous "Saw Mill Inn", owned by CPF's most prestigious member run4jc or should it really reside in a more public forum, say the "Smithsonian Institution's The History Of Custom Built Led Illumination Tools In Contemporary Western Culture Exhibit"? I guess the only equitable way to decide, is to get the 2 museum directors together and let the bidding war begin! It just goes to show how much progress we have made in only a few years time. Flashlights have finally gone mainstream, and we collectors can finally come out of the closet, and take our rightful place in society , without fear of ridicule or shame. I for one am a proud custom flashlight owner, how about you?
Please make more lights for us your humble fans, 
Zandar


----------



## George7806 (Nov 15, 2017)

No reflector, so it is rather floody...but does it even matter?


Ken_McE said:


> Spot or flood?


----------



## George7806 (Nov 15, 2017)

Thank you Ann The Nucleus is still small though, but this one is really tiny



phosphor22 said:


> Love this super tiny one George! is cute a word for a flashlight?! Now it is. And I though the Nucleus was small


----------



## George7806 (Nov 15, 2017)

Thank you for those mighty words, I really appreciate it! I would be happy to show it off, but I'm a little worried about losing it, so it is normally staying home...



ScapegoatUmi said:


> As I have come to expect, brilliant as any post from you, Sir George. Your meticulous attention to detail is always on point. Ill bet that even in those few minutes of run time, you get the most satisfying OOooo’os and Aaahhhhh’s. It must be something when you tell any spectator that you made it. Congrats.
> 
> You sir, are truly a master craftsman. :hatsoff


----------



## George7806 (Nov 15, 2017)

Thank you Zandar, it's a great feeling, when your passion is appreciated by others. I've tried looking up Saw Mill Inn, but couldn't find much in connection with flashlights. Is there a small collection on display there? Anyways, to respond to your question, I am too a proud custom flashlight owner, regardless of what anyone thinks about this great hobby. As far as making more light, a few things have to fall in place, but if all goes well, the 10180 light will be completed in 3 weeks. I will make an announcement, once I have everything needed. Cheers!


Zandar said:


> There's just no stopping your creativity. Just one problem, I can't decide which museum this light should go to. Either the flashlight pavilion at the world famous "Saw Mill Inn", owned by CPF's most prestigious member run4jc or should it really reside in a more public forum, say the "Smithsonian Institution's The History Of Custom Built Led Illumination Tools In Contemporary Western Culture Exhibit"? I guess the only equitable way to decide, is to get the 2 museum directors together and let the bidding war begin! It just goes to show how much progress we have made in only a few years time. Flashlights have finally gone mainstream, and we collectors can finally come out of the closet, and take our rightful place in society , without fear of ridicule or shame. I for one am a proud custom flashlight owner, how about you?
> Please make more lights for us your humble fans,
> Zandar


----------



## Zandar (Nov 15, 2017)

Great to hear, I too am looking forward to the fabled 10180 light. If only I wasn't making soo many grammatical errors today. That's at least 3 in one sentence.


----------



## Capolini (Nov 15, 2017)

Great job. That is amazing you could make it that tiny! 

15.1mm = 19/32"/.59"!!! Not even 6/10 of an inch!


----------



## George7806 (Nov 16, 2017)

Every day, I'm getting one step closer of having all components on hand. Making the first batch of a new light, making me excited and nervous at the same time...but that never deters me from coming up with new designs 


Zandar said:


> Great to hear, I too am looking forward to the fabled 10180 light. If only I wasn't making soo many grammatical errors today. That's at least 3 in one sentence.


----------



## George7806 (Nov 16, 2017)

Capolini said:


> Great job. That is amazing you could make it that tiny!
> 
> 15.1mm = 19/32"/.59"!!! Not even 6/10 of an inch!



Thank you Capolini, it was one of these builds, that I wasn't sure, if it will happen, but it is tiny, and I don't think I could make it any smaller...maybe a little


----------



## Nichia! (Nov 16, 2017)

That's pure awesomeness [emoji7]
Price?


----------



## George7806 (Nov 16, 2017)

Nichia! said:


> That's pure awesomeness [emoji7]
> Price?



Thank you! It isn't priced, as it's not for sale, nor I'm looking to make any more of it.


----------



## rayman (Nov 16, 2017)

That's really amazing, I like the fact that you grinded down the emitter so you can have a shorter length :-D.


----------



## George7806 (Nov 19, 2017)

rayman said:


> That's really amazing, I like the fact that you grinded down the emitter so you can have a shorter length :-D.



Thanks Rayman, I tried to make sure, I go with the bare minimum with every components, with enough left to make comnections...


----------



## HarryN (Nov 19, 2017)

I am really glad that you posted these images - in an enlarged way. If it were life size, I could never see it well enough to appreciate what you have accomplished.

To help me visualize it a bit more in my own mind, I compared it to resistor sizes. About as small as my fumbly fingers care to work with is a 1206 size and that light is just barely larger at 1506 size.

The lathe that you use must be quite rigid to pull that off.


----------



## PolarLi (Nov 19, 2017)

Wow, what a great project!


----------



## George7806 (Nov 23, 2017)

HarryN said:


> I am really glad that you posted these images - in an enlarged way. If it were life size, I could never see it well enough to appreciate what you have accomplished.
> 
> To help me visualize it a bit more in my own mind, I compared it to resistor sizes. About as small as my fumbly fingers care to work with is a 1206 size and that light is just barely larger at 1506 size.
> 
> The lathe that you use must be quite rigid to pull that off.



Thank you HarryN, I've thought about it long, how to post the small size of it in perspective so everyone has something to compare to....It did take quite an effort to machine it, but assembly was more difficult. It would be fairly simple making it on an cnc lathe, but assembly would still be a pain every time (This is the reason I'm not offering any for sale...maybe in the future


----------



## MRsDNF (Dec 6, 2017)

Wow. That is one gorgeous tiny light George. You must have eyes like an Eagle for such fine work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Icarus (Dec 7, 2017)

ven said:


> Amazing.................truly amazing!



+1 :twothumbs


----------



## George7806 (Dec 10, 2017)

MRsDNF said:


> Wow. That is one gorgeous tiny light George. You must have eyes like an Eagle for such fine work. :thumbsup:





Icarus said:


> +1 :twothumbs



Thank you for the kind words, my eyes are good, but I'm using magnifiers and microscope, to check fine details...still eye fatigue is a regular occurance, when working on small parts...


----------



## Spanky06 (Dec 22, 2017)

This is awesome! I'm about to start on my first build but nothing this small, a 20mm triple. Great work! I've worked on some tiny parts in the medical manufacturing industry they can really be a pain.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 25, 2017)

Not only an amazing project but great photos too! :thumbsup:


----------



## George7806 (Dec 28, 2017)

Spanky06 said:


> This is awesome! I'm about to start on my first build but nothing this small, a 20mm triple. Great work! I've worked on some tiny parts in the medical manufacturing industry they can really be a pain.



Thank you Spanky, it's always a good idea to start with one that's relatively easy and well documented, in case you run into some issues. I love challenging and unique builds, and I will have some really cool concepts to post early next year


----------



## George7806 (Dec 28, 2017)

Icarus said:


> Not only an amazing project but great photos too! :thumbsup:



I appreciate the kind words Icarus, I spend quite a long time shooting a project, without the proper presentation, it's hard to show off your work, unless you can show it off in person...


----------



## magellan (Dec 31, 2017)

Very cool “micro light” George. (If any light deserves this name it’s this one


----------



## George7806 (Jan 3, 2018)

magellan said:


> Very cool “micro light” George. (If any light deserves this name it’s this one



Thank you Steve, I've loved miniatures since I was about 4 years old. I'm glad now that I have the knowledge and the skill, I can create some myself


----------



## antanthem (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi George, awesome build. I had a few questions that maybe you can help me with. I am new to the forum and don't have the option to message you.


----------



## George7806 (Jun 12, 2018)

antanthem said:


> Hi George, awesome build. I had a few questions that maybe you can help me with. I am new to the forum and don't have the option to message you.



Sure, you can email me at [email protected].


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 12, 2018)

Absolutely amazing you made that on a manual lathe. Incredible work!


----------



## George7806 (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank You!


Bigburly912 said:


> Absolutely amazing you made that on a manual lathe. Incredible work!


----------



## mpaar (May 3, 2019)

George,

I am copying your tiny brass light (sort of). And I cannot figure out how to hook the XM-L2 LED to the brass. I have ruined two LED so far and am running out of wiring ideas. Can you help with a brief description of how you hooked your's up. My tube is 8 mm diameter and it will use #377 button batteries and end up about 16 mm long.

Thank you for your help.

Best Regards,
mpaar


----------



## DrafterDan (May 6, 2019)

You might ask in the modding section. 
The LED die usually sits on a MPCB, and you wire to that. Of course, that LED is almost the same size as the battery tube you are using. If you are soldering this right to the body, then you have continuity issues - also known as releasing the magic smoke




mpaar said:


> I am copying your tiny brass light (sort of). And I cannot figure out how to hook the XM-L2 LED to the brass. I have ruined two LED so far and am running out of wiring ideas. Can you help with a brief description of how you hooked your's up. My tube is 8 mm diameter and it will use #377 button batteries and end up about 16 mm long.
> r


----------



## mpaar (May 7, 2019)

I have only let out two puffs of smoke so far. 

I just ordered two 10 mm diameter mcpcb's. I figure to grind them to an 8 mm diameter to fit my brass tube, wire up the mcpcb first and then try to insert it into the 8 mm tube. And of course hook up the positive lead to the brass with insulation in all of the right spots. We shall see.

mikey


----------

